# when it rains, it pours!



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Zarita (8 yr old longcoat) woke up with severe heavy coughing. She has a heart murmur, but has had no symptoms. Is on no medications. She had a 30 minute session this am and another one around 3pm. She coughed so hard she threw up a little. I brought her into the vet, who x-rayed her chest and listened very carefully. Has a 4/6 murmur now. Her heart is now enlarged (from a 10 to an 11 measurement, in one year) but NO fluid. What is really troublesome is that her tracheal collapse is really bad from the x-ray. In comparison from last year it is really thread thin. Goes from the mid chest to the thoracic inlet. She has been given codeine, a cough suppressent, theophyline, a bronchodilator, and vetmidin for her heart. Vetmidin will probably be continued. So far so good---no more coughing since 3 pm. She also got a shot for inflammation. Lets pray that this is nothing more than a bump in the road so to speak. My vet is very good about charging, but even so with all the meds and x-ray it was $275!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! Sounds like a pretty rough time. Good that there is no fluid, and I hope she continues to be cough free. I had no idea that a tracheal collapse could get worse. We had a mini schnauzer with a heart murmur and he had a really terrible vet for a long time. It sounds like Zarita is in good hands. Sending healing and positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry about your pup. I hope she gets better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor Zaria..hopefully she responds well to the meds...our Nabi was on Vetmedin for quite awhile and it really improved her cardiac status.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no! Sometimes it seems like you never get a break! I hope Zarita gets better soon!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Zarita ....sorry..darn IPad fills in frequently used words and I didn't notice it replaced Zarita with Zaria !


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Zarita! I hope she responds to the medications they started her on! Glad her coughing has resolved. Thinking of you both!! Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

poor girl  hope she is feeling better soon



x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: she had a pretty good night. This am some coughing with the excitement of 'getting up'! Resting now.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Hope she feels better, sending positive thoughts and chi cuddles and kisses from Delilah & Maisie


----------

